# NGD: Jackson Custom Shop 6 in Amber Tiger Eye Quilt.



## bulb (Oct 12, 2014)

Hey guys,
Got this one in the middle of the Escape From The Studio tour but only had a chance to snap some quick pics now. Sounds and plays as wonderfully as it looks good, and a very easy guitar to play live especially with how light it is. Super resonant, and has a slightly thicker body than my goto Jackson 6 which I think is actually working to the guitar's advantage tonally without being noticeably heavier. Pickups are wired with a 5 way where pos 2 is split inner coils and pos 4 is split outer coils.

Decided to try a more "traditional" color on this one.
Specs are:
Basswood Body
Quilted Maple Top 
Ebony Fretboard
BKP Juggernaut Set w/Black Covers and Black Hex Bolts
25.5 inch scale
20 inch radius
Stainless Steel Frets
Luminlay Side Dots
Dunlop Dual Design Strap Locks
Hipshot Bridge
Hipshot Locking Tuners

Here are some quick pics:


----------



## Church2224 (Oct 12, 2014)

How many Jacksons is that now for you Misha?


----------



## Zalbu (Oct 12, 2014)

Any time a NGD posts starts with Jackson Custom Shop, you know it's from Misha 

Looks sick as usual, though!


----------



## Possessed (Oct 12, 2014)

I would like to know whether they will do this kind of neck joint for public cs or not


----------



## Samark (Oct 12, 2014)

Possessed said:


> I would like to know whether they will do this kind of neck joint for public cs or not



Yes they will, 300 MSRP. So around 200-220USD.

Looks incredible Misha


----------



## Black Mamba (Oct 12, 2014)

I think this is my favorite of all your Jacksons; looks insane!


----------



## Mr Richard (Oct 12, 2014)

Looks great, but it's not blue?! Blasphemy!!


----------



## Stijnson (Oct 12, 2014)

They just keep getting prettier and prettier dude. 

And thanks for the new desktop background pic! Had the blue one on there before, but change is always good


----------



## Cloudy (Oct 12, 2014)

Damn man you're on a roll! This one looks sick.


----------



## Kunu (Oct 12, 2014)

Classy


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Oct 12, 2014)

That thing is so very sexy. Wow.


----------



## dragonbiscuit (Oct 12, 2014)

That is beautiful Misha. Was also recently drooling over pics of your Boden 6 with that maple neck/ board!


----------



## fortisursus (Oct 12, 2014)

Oooo shiny. I dig it.


----------



## rjg3000 (Oct 12, 2014)

Wow. One of the classier Jackson's I've seen! HNGD!


----------



## Possessed (Oct 13, 2014)

Samark said:


> Yes they will, 300 MSRP. So around 200-220USD.
> 
> Looks incredible Misha



Good to know. I think this neck joint is much better than the one for guthrie govan charvel


----------



## Neilzord (Oct 13, 2014)

Hell. Yes.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Oct 13, 2014)

Looks like this time they at least got the number of strings correct .

Looks quite sick also .


----------



## Black43 (Oct 13, 2014)

I saw this on the FB page. Thing looks ridiculously good. Misha, this is fuggin' awesome bro.


----------



## VinnyShredz (Oct 13, 2014)

Beautiful finish. I love the natural binding on this guy's guitars, CLASS


----------



## vilk (Oct 13, 2014)

Best looking top on a Jackson that I've ever seen probably. Post more pictures!!!


----------



## frahmans (Oct 13, 2014)

When will the Jackson signature misha mansoor come out? Your last 3 jacksons have been beautiful.


----------



## Thorerges (Oct 14, 2014)

Sick.


----------



## Tyler (Oct 14, 2014)

They seriously need to make this a production model. End of story


----------



## Nag (Oct 14, 2014)

We've said this in pretty much every Jackson NGD thread you've made, but since all your customs are *similar* in spec, is there a production signature in sight ? Like, a US made one and a cheaper import for all your fans to get ? I mean, what you have is pretty much the basic modern metal guitar : superstrat, bolt-on, hipshot bridge, dual humbuckers. That would sell quite well... no ?

EDIT : something else. You have at least one guitar with a blocked floyd, could you make a quick comparison of blocked floyd VS hipshot hardtail ? advantages, inconvenients, t0anz, power, sustain, all that stuff. Would be nice


----------



## ghostred7 (Oct 14, 2014)

damn that's a tasty top


----------



## Xykhron (Oct 14, 2014)

Amazing top


----------



## LexxLucius (Oct 14, 2014)

Man, what a beauty!


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Oct 14, 2014)

HNGD. How do You compare sound and quality of Jacksons vs Skerv?


----------



## Omura (Oct 14, 2014)

Waiting for the jackson sig model now.
New axe slays.


----------



## DeathChord (Oct 14, 2014)

Misha, that's a really nice looking guitar. This may sound stupid but I can be inspired when I hold and play an instrument that looks that good.


----------



## Neilzord (Oct 15, 2014)

Holy Spooge. 

Your CS Jacksons are literally to die for. 

HNGD!!!


----------



## Benjyy (Oct 16, 2014)

So, so nice! Think i prefer the blue one though.


----------



## Tho (Oct 16, 2014)

Awesome guitar! From the look of the comments you seem to own a lot of CS Jacksons. Do you have an up to date family pic?


----------



## ExtendedRange (Oct 16, 2014)

God the Jackson CS is the center of my want. As usual, excellent taste an it all came together perfectly. Your NGD thread always make me bounce between wanting new guitars or a great camera.


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 16, 2014)

And of all the guitars you got I can still spot the Adrian Smith in the rack so it competes, might check it out myself.
Did you ask the Jackson CS not to put the usual Custom Shop lettering on the headstock ?
Nice color too.


----------



## bulb (Oct 16, 2014)

DeathChord said:


> Misha, that's a really nice looking guitar. This may sound stupid but I can be inspired when I hold and play an instrument that looks that good.



It doesn't sound stupid, for me it's not so much about looks but how a guitar feels and sounds. Some guitars just inexplicably cause riffs to happen, and I love those, if they look good, it's just the icing on the cake haha!


----------



## bulb (Oct 16, 2014)

Andromalia said:


> And of all the guitars you got I can still spot the Adrian Smith in the rack so it competes, might check it out myself.



The Adrian Smith is really sick, it's like a Super Strat and a Strat had a perfect little child haha.


----------



## bulb (Oct 16, 2014)

Tho said:


> Awesome guitar! From the look of the comments you seem to own a lot of CS Jacksons. Do you have an up to date family pic?



I don't have an official family pic, but I do have this:


----------



## katsumura78 (Oct 16, 2014)

Damn. That's a bad ass collection Misha! If you could only play one which takes the cake out of all of those Jacksons and why?


----------



## Tho (Oct 17, 2014)

Wow! Awesome collection dude!


----------



## HRC51 (Oct 18, 2014)

Tyler said:


> They seriously need to make this a production model. End of story



Totally agree, this is amazing!


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Oct 18, 2014)

Dear Bulb. Sorry for being pushy, but i am really curious about skerv vs jackson. I plan custom next year and i'm torn apart. Maybe my question is inappropriate. If so, sorry again. BTW Your love for blue quilt is as deep as mine. Pretty guitars. I admire chlorine arch top ones. Really cool shape. They should make Your signature model.


----------



## ihave27frets (Oct 21, 2014)

Cool color!


----------



## Floppystrings (Oct 21, 2014)

Jackson should call that shape the Medusa.

You can't view it directly, and if you do, you will turn to poor instantly.


----------



## Possessed (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks Misha. Because of you we have more options to choose when design our own Jackson custom shops.


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Oct 22, 2014)

That guitar is gorgeous man. As if i didnt have enough GAS when you posted the other ones... Congrats on the new axe, that finish is perfect.


----------



## absolutorigin (Oct 23, 2014)

Very nice, but you should stop ordering from Jackson so they can actually build guitars for customers .


----------



## wiretap (Oct 23, 2014)

A gorgeous color.


----------



## AnP Hardcore (Oct 23, 2014)

Holy shit. That's amazing!


----------



## hk_golgatha (Oct 23, 2014)

God, your guitars just get the best quilted tops I've seen from Jackson. Such porn, so fap.


----------



## burl (Oct 23, 2014)

i dont know why he bought so many guitars.......
is it necessary?


----------



## s4tch (Oct 24, 2014)

bulb said:


> I don't have an official family pic, but I do have this:



Those quilt tops are amazing, but I still prefer that sparkly 7-string. That's probably my favorite 7-string guitar design so far. So blue


----------



## Dalcan (Oct 24, 2014)

That's real tasty


----------

